# I want Dual Operating systems on my laptop



## vijendarreddy (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi All,

My laptop is sony having Windows vista. Vista is not supporting some softwares which I want. So, Now I want windows XP, means I want Vista as well as XP. For this how can I install two operating systems in my laptop. And how can I access those operating systems.

Plzzzzz give me solution.....

Thanks,

Vijen........


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

first you need to go to the manufacturers website and see if there aer xp drivers available for your specific mode. If not, You may or may not be able to downgrade to xp and have it work properly. The xp help forum is full of individuals looking for help for this very reason. 

Also you need to purchase a full version of xp. If vista came on the laptop, you will not be able to use an upgrade, oem, or any xp that came with any other computer. 

see this


----------



## abuser4lif3 (Mar 11, 2008)

If you want to install XP on your laptop then you got to delete Vista and then install first XP and then again install Vista. After that it should make A welcome screen every time you boot up which alows you to choose XP or Vista. BUT don't try installing XP after Vista installed, that way it will not work because you can't degrade newer version of Windows. That's how Microsoft programmed it 


So = 1.Delete All operating systems you got now
2.Install XP
3.Install Vista
Only in this order it will be working... Good luck!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Have you tried running the programs in compatibility mode?

Also - *Virtual PC*.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

You can install Xp after Vista, but you will need to go back with the Vista DVD and repair the start up. It will dual boot after that.


----------

